# leechs



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone know any places or lakes around geauga that has a decent amount of leeches. I would like to try trapping a few this year for the gills and eyes.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

How do you trap leeches? I've used them before smallie fishing in the Chagrin, but just CAN'T bring myself to touch those nasty things!!!! I grab 'em and hook 'em with my needle nose pliers!!!  (Insert manhood jokes here!)


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Use them all the time too...in fact, there's not one of my kids that won't pick them up, (my kids are aged 4 to 13)....there not that scary once you figure out they really can't hurt you. As far as trappin', hmmmm...that's a good question. I always just buy them. In fact, I've already got a request for a 1/2 lb of them, that's how much I use them. I kept the last ones alive from May thru Dec. Maybe you'd use a regular minnie trap with a good chunk of raw meat? Of course, you might attract a good bit of catfish too. I'll be watchin' this as I'm quite curious as to suggestions...


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Put a juicy raw piece of meat in a panty hose,tie a rope on the hose and toss it in the water.Come back in the morning and they will be attached to the meat.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i've tried it in some swampish ponds before, you catch leaches but there not always the right kind and it just didnt seem worth the trouble. the best way to get them is know somebody driving to canada or min. to fish and have them bring you back a pound or so, they're cheaper up there usually $18-20. trapping them just throw some liver in and old coffee can and pinch the lip pretty well closed, they'll get in. the one thing that does work is walking marshy areas right after it rains and looking for bug mud leeches. some days zip but in some areas you find alot


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

We are talking two different kind of leeches here. The ones found in Ohio are the mud leech they have a large enough sucker to break skin on a human. They are an excellent bass bait and catfifish like them too but not much else. The kind you buy in bait shops are ribbon leeches and they cannot break skin as their suckers are too small.

When I fished exclusively for bass, as a young feller, I used the big ol mud leech as my ace in the hole. If they did not hit a leech I would not bother trying anything else. Used to use a light wire number four hook and no weight so as to let the leech swim like crazy. they were so tough you could usually catch 5 or 6 bass on one leech. Catfish had a way of clomping down on them that killed them.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

i use leeches for smallies in the river and lake eire its a blast , it like candy too them big boys


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

Can someone post a pic what the mud and ribbon leeches look like?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Linda sells them at Causeway- at least once they come into season.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe this month's issue of In Fisherman has an article on leeches and the difference between ribbons and bloodsuckers.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I once caught a bass that had a leech stuck to the roof of it's mouth. Had to wonder who was eating who.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

But does anyone know where i can put out a couple of traps. U can PM me if u dont want to tell everyone. I was thinking of trying a trap at punderson and ladue.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a couple of 'leeches" that I'd like to trap and get rid of!!!! LOL


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Linda sells them at Causeway- at least once they come into season.


So, She sells the ribbon leeches?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know what kind. They're bait leeches to me. They said a it would be a couple more weeks till they get them in yesterday.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

so far i am thinking aquilla, headwater park( east branch), ladue, granger, and butron wetlands if i get the ok. I dont know if there r any in punderson


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

It's best to try trapping leeches in areas that doesn't have gamefish populations.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you have a friend that is a dealer, you can get leeches pretty cheap. I get them thru a friend from Eddies, at $15 a pound. Eddies bait is across from Nimisilla Res. That's 10-12 dozen or more.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

multi species angler said:


> It's best to try trapping leeches in areas that doesn't have gamefish populations.


I dont know where any places are though without game fish


----------

